# LinkedIn Protips



## User1 (Oct 9, 2017)

I was looking at my LinkedIn profile recently and was curious how far back I should take my work experience? I already left off a professional internship since it wasn't directly related to my field, but I'm thinking that now that I graduated a handful of years ago, my other internships are maybe less necessary to list? 

What do you do?


----------



## User1 (Oct 9, 2017)

also should this post be somewhere else? whoops


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2017)

If it was while in college and relative to your work I would list it but maybe as just one engagement like below:

2002-2004 Various Super Smart Internships


Internship #1 with no more than 1 line of text

Internship #2 with no more than 1 line of text





But then once you get beyond say 6 years I wouldn't list them anymore

.02


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't think I ever listed my internships on my Linked In profile. It is still shown on my resume (mostly because I'm horrible at keeping it updated), even though it was over 15 years ago...


----------



## User1 (Oct 9, 2017)

thanks. LinkedIn truncates them currently, so they're there, but not really there. 

I'm older than 6 years ago - I'm at 9 now  

I made my LinkedIn a loooooooooong time ago and have just kept building on it. I like that I can show projects I've worked on personally.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2017)

yeah then I wouldn't list them unless they were really cool....

But its not like a linkedin recruiter will actually read it anyways!


----------



## User1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> yeah then I wouldn't list them unless they were really cool....
> 
> But its not like a linkedin recruiter will actually read it anyways!


wait they don't read them? 

everyone thinks my background is SO INTERESTING and PERFECT for their client!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2017)

I got the same email from a lady who thinks I am great to lead their WATER division?  I was like ughh you realize I am a transportation person???


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2017)

Let the traffic flow like water...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2017)

In monte crispo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe (Oct 10, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> In monte crispo


Monte Crispo sounds like the name of an amazing cereal.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 10, 2017)

You would know exactly what a good linkedin profile should include, were you linked with me. :laugh:


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> You would know exactly what a good linkedin profile should include, were you linked with me. :laugh:


well, the stalk-a-thon occurred from the pick em league. that's the only info i have about people


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 10, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> well, the stalk-a-thon occurred from the pick em league. that's the only info i have about people


Ball's in your court.  Stalk away!


----------



## Voomie (Oct 10, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I got the same email from a lady who thinks I am great to lead their WATER division?  I was like ughh you realize I am a transportation person???


I am a transportation person as well. I was hit up for a mechanical engineering position.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Ball's in your court.  Stalk away!


idk what that means???? but i went to linkedin and had some "do you know x person" and i was like sure, connect and then it sent them an invitation to connect. so now i look like a weirdo, unless it was you. :withstupid:


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

linkedin is a tricksy jerk.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 10, 2017)

Voomie said:


> I am a transportation person as well. I was hit up for a mechanical engineering position.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No one in the recruiting industry knows what mechanical engineers do, so that explains that.  I get everything from technician to mechanic.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 10, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> idk what that means???? but i went to linkedin and had some "do you know x person" and i was like sure, connect and then it sent them an invitation to connect. so now i look like a weirdo, unless it was you. :withstupid:


It wasn't me.


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

whoa. there's like tons of people that all the eb people are connected to, being suggested as connections. I'm gonna need a sheet like when I started working here that has peoples pictures and names but we need to add EB names too. mine is easy. I DIDNT KNOW THE RULES WHEN I SIGNED UP!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2017)

^^^ You probably also didn't realize Linked In is one of the top dating sites in the world.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 10, 2017)

IS that what I have been doing wrong?



Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ You probably also didn't realize Linked In is one of the top dating sites in the world.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2017)

Only one person (I think) has found me outside of everyone I found. But I didn't find everyone...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 10, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Only one person (I think) has found me outside of everyone I found. But I didn't find everyone...


You found me.  I am very tricky.  Or not.


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Only one person (I think) has found me outside of everyone I found. But I didn't find everyone...


i seriously have so many suggestions that have you and another in common and im like HOW ARE THERE THIS MANY PEOPLE


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> No one in the recruiting industry knows what mechanical engineers do, so that explains that.  I get everything from technician to mechanic.


that's like looking for architecture jobs. everyone's an architect! systems architect, software architect, etc


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 10, 2017)

LinkedIn suggests that I might know several thousands of people that I have no connection to at all.  I have no idea what their algorithm is.  I think back when I first joined the recommendations were realistic. I was actually surprised it suggested a few people I knew from High School, even though I never input any of that information and we don't run in the same professional circles.


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 10, 2017)

I finally and reluctantly signed up for LinkedIn a couple of weeks ago at the advice of our In-house recruiter (we have a couple positions open).  I did not list my internships since it was 29, 30, and 31 years ago. 

In protest, I am only accepting people in my network and not requesting to be in anyone's network. 

I am going to show "them", whoever "them" is.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 10, 2017)

You'll never meet hot single professionals with that attitude.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> i seriously have so many suggestions that have you and another in common and im like HOW ARE THERE THIS MANY PEOPLE


Oh my gosh I know. Do you know someone who went to Cal Poly?? I didn't go there, but have a coworker and know a few other engineering people in these parts who did. I think it's responsible for the many people in common who are presumably not on EB, or maybe it's just our west coast-ness...


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Oh my gosh I know. Do you know someone who went to Cal Poly?? I didn't go there, but have a coworker and know a few other engineering people in these parts who did. I think it's responsible for the many people in common who are presumably not on EB, or maybe it's just our west coast-ness...


yes. a couple of my coworkers and a couple not currently coworkers went there.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> yes. a couple of my coworkers and a couple not currently coworkers went there.


Then I blame Cal Poly. But really, I'm not mad about it.


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

nor am i.

good news. the person who linkedin tricked me into adding is i think someone from eb (dunno who though ha) so maybe i'm not such a creep anymore


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> good news. the person who linkedin tricked me into adding is i think someone from eb (dunno who though ha) so maybe i'm not such a creep anymore


Is it @Supe?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm sad I'm still not LinkedIn friends with @YMZ PE or @csb.


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

i don't know loollllllllllllll


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I'm sad I'm still not LinkedIn friends with @YMZ PE or @csb.





thejulie_PE said:


> i don't know loollllllllllllll


This requires "Premier" EB.com status. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> the person who linkedin tricked me into adding is i think someone from eb (dunno who though ha) so maybe i'm not such a creep anymore


This is just too easy...ROFL


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

i srs need a cheat sheet.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

Should I make another anonymous suggestion to you and @leggo PE?

:lmao:


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey, I figured out who Supe was! All by myself.

@thejulie_PE, I thought you already were connected with csb and YMZ.


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Hey, I figured out who Supe was! All by myself.
> 
> @thejulie_PE, I thought you already were connected with csb and YMZ.


not pre-you, if so. @thekzieg was my first ♥


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Should I make another anonymous suggestion to you and @leggo PE?
> 
> :lmao:


YOU ARE THE CULPRIT


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2017)

My LinkedIn "who you may know" people is not yet dependent on all my EB adds. So sad.


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> My LinkedIn "who you may know" people is not yet dependent on all my EB adds. So sad.


mine is COMPLETELY hahahaha. maybe i just don't have a very diverse contact world.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> My LinkedIn "who you may know" people is not yet dependent on all my EB adds. So sad.


I'll fix that rather quickly....


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

but then it's like...do these people really wanna connect or are they just PITY ACCEPTANCES HOW WILL I LIVE WITH MYSELF


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I'll fix that rather quickly....


How on earth can you do that?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> but then it's like...do these people really wanna connect or are they just PITY ACCEPTANCES HOW WILL I LIVE WITH MYSELF


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

oh snap now my profile views are up 1000% lolll (only 2 more than when it was up 350%)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 10, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> How on earth can you do that?


The Fox does not divulge such internet mastery. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> oh snap now my profile views are up 1000% lolll (only 2 more than when it was up 350%)


Dang girl, I'm only at 800%.


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

it's probably my coworkers being like wtf is she connecting with a million people all of a sudden??


----------



## Voomie (Oct 10, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> it's probably my coworkers being like wtf is she connecting with a million people all of a sudden??


You reached balla status.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2017)

I wish there was a delete all for certain titles - like anything with the word recruiter in it.. I've been trying to clean mine up but they don't make it easy to delete people...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I wish there was a delete all for certain titles - like anything with the word recruiter in it.. I've been trying to clean mine up but they don't make it easy to delete people...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I want that too!


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 11, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> I'm sad I'm still not LinkedIn friends with @YMZ PE or @csb.


I'm sorry! I haven't had enough time to try to stalk you to figure out who you are. thejulie was a slam dunk considering her real name is actually thejulie.


----------



## csb (Oct 11, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> I'm sorry! I haven't had enough time to try to stalk you to figure out who you are. thejulie was a slam dunk considering her real name is actually thejulie.


This.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 11, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> nor am i.
> 
> good news. the person who linkedin tricked me into adding is i think someone from eb (dunno who though ha) so maybe i'm not such a creep anymore




 I think that was me, but that doesn't mean you're not a creep!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 11, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> I'm sorry! I haven't had enough time to try to stalk you to figure out who you are. thejulie was a slam dunk considering her real name is actually thejulie.






csb said:


> This.


I understand. But I looked for both of you, too, with no luck... My creeping is not up to par.

Edit: @csb, I think I may have found you??


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 11, 2017)

I think I got a lot harder to find ever since I replaced my topless/drunk LinkedIn photos.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 11, 2017)

http://www.complex.com/pop-culture/2014/09/10-struggle-linkedin-accounts-to-help-you-feel-better-about-your-employability/accounting-manager


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 11, 2017)

^ LinkedTinder! That's brilliant!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 11, 2017)

I don't know who anyone else is on there.  If you want to connect, hit me up.


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 13, 2017)

@leggo PE You found me! Way to stalk!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2017)

all these left coast people are bringing down my street cred


----------



## User1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> all these best coast people are bringing down my street cred


fixt.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 13, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> @leggo PE You found me! Way to stalk!


I went on and added all the female people that showed up in my Who You Might Know section that were friends with several other EBers... Soooo I'm not sure who is actually you??


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 14, 2017)

Probably the one with the initials YMZ?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 16, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Probably the one with the initials YMZ?


Too simple!


----------



## User1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Just gonna keep saying yes I know X person, connect, and trust that whoever is ghost suggesting won't steer me wrong.  :dunno:


----------



## akwooly (Oct 16, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> Just gonna keep saying yes I know X person, connect, and trust that whoever is ghost suggesting won't steer me wrong.  :dunno:


We are connected!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 16, 2017)

I turned down a person today, but to be fair, there were no EB.com people in common. @akwooly, are weeee connected?


----------



## akwooly (Oct 16, 2017)

@leggo PE I don't think we are.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 16, 2017)

akwooly said:


> @leggo PE I don't think we are.


'Tis because your name is not tell-able from over here.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 16, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> 'Tis because your name is not tell-able from over here.


I'm not a bear either!


----------



## User1 (Oct 16, 2017)

@leggo PE, you didn't use the pick em message thread thoroughly enough!


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2017)

Hint to @leggo PE - you've got his area code, it shouldn't be that hard to find him based on his location...


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Also his email, which includes his full name. Lol!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> @leggo PE, you didn't use the pick em message thread thoroughly enough!


He's on it?? Haha I'm so lost!


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> He's on it?? Haha I'm so lost!


I also replied to your LinkedIn message.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Found you, @akwooly! Many thanks to @thejulie_PE.


----------



## akwooly (Oct 17, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Found you, @akwooly! Many thanks to @thejulie_PE.


Yes you did!


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

calling @matt267 PE


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Paging, paging.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2017)

@thejulie_PE, you called?


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> @thejulie_PE, you called?


where you be?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2017)

@thejulie_PE, you called?


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> @thejulie_PE, you called?


your location link didn't work.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> your location link didn't work.


I have a location link? Where is said link?


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> I have a location link? Where is said link?


View attachment 10199


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2017)

(sarcasm)


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Oh, sorry, my sarcasm meter must be broken too.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 17, 2017)

akwooly said:


> I'm not a bear either!


This is an interesting twist!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Just in case anyone was wondering, it's possible to do too much searching on LinkedIn and be told you need to get the premium version for more searching capabilities. So, I fear, I won't be able to add any of you wonderful people for an undetermined amount of time unless you find me first.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Voomie (Oct 17, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering, it's possible to do too much searching on LinkedIn and be told you need to get the premium version for more searching capabilities. So, I fear, I won't be able to add any of you wonderful people for an undetermined amount of time unless you find me first.


How else will you connect with recruiters who have job leads that are a perfect fit for your job background?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2017)

Voomie said:


> How else will you connect with recruiters who have job leads that are a perfect fit for your job background?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Gosh, I have no idea. What a sad day it is.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 19, 2017)

I got a notification from LinkedIn. It was about an influencer they thought I might want to follow.

The influencer was the CEO of LinkedIn.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm still trying to figure out if there is actually an EB group on LinkedIn.  Looks like there might have been at one point.


----------



## User1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> I'm still trying to figure out if there is actually an EB group on LinkedIn.  Looks like there might have been at one point.


make one!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 24, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> make one!


I'd let RG handle that, were he so inclined.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> I'd let RG handle that, were he so inclined.


Ya I'm sure he'll get right on that...


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2017)

Someone mentioned such a thing existing once upon a time...


----------



## YMZ PE (Oct 24, 2017)

Nah. I don't want any random Canadian waterfowl to locate me on LinkedIn.


----------



## User1 (Oct 24, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> Nah. I don't want any random Canadian waterfowl to locate me on LinkedIn.


yeah i was thinking I probably don't want EVERYONE to know who I am in real life. you are all extra special ♥


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 24, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ya I'm sure he'll get right on that...


Basically my point. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2017)

there is one out there, maybe its invite only?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 24, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> there is one out there, maybe its invite only?


Are we linked?  I don't know who is who.


----------



## User1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Are we linked?  I don't know who is who.


can confirm you are linked.  :17:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2017)

.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 24, 2017)

fireguy_PE said:


> Are we talking about this?
> 
> View attachment 10233


Pretty sure that is just a company page, not a group.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2017)

I found the link, I will PM it to you if you want it. I believe Freon set it up so it may take a while to get added?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 24, 2017)

Please do.  Thanks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 25, 2017)

fireguy_PE said:


> Are we talking about this?
> 
> View attachment 10233


I still have my EB.com sticker around here somewhere...


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 25, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I found the link, I will PM it to you if you want it. I believe Freon set it up so it may take a while to get added?


Please send me the link, also!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 25, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Please send me the link, also!


But you haven't passed the test yet...


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 25, 2017)

:blink:


----------



## User1 (Oct 27, 2017)

i got all excited to figure out who this connection request was (automatically assuming EB) but it's a sales rep


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 30, 2017)

Why does every linkedin recruiter think I want to relocate across the country for some 12 month contract?


----------



## Voomie (Nov 30, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Why does every linkedin recruiter think I want to relocate across the country for some 12 month contract?


Because they want that juicy commission for filling the lead.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 1, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> Why does every linkedin recruiter think I want to relocate across the country for some 12 month contract?


Because they're like well he's already on the wrong side of the mountains he's prob ok with being even farther from the pacific

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2017)

Don't you guys just have the "one" mountain? Not plural? I.E. only one 14'er?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 1, 2017)

Actually two 14ers but many more over 10,000.  If you want come see our puny mountains and see how they compare.  I'd be happy to give you a personal tour.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2017)

But according to the list here (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourteener), Alaska and CA both have a mountain (in the case of Alaska, many!) taller than any mountain CO!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 1, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> But according to the list here (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourteener), Alaska and CA both have a mountain (in the case of Alaska, many!) taller than any mountain CO!


And if you go by prominence, CO doesn't even crack the top 5.  (Rainier is #2 though).


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2017)

I spent some time at Fort Lewis so I am generally familiar with the area..

We have 53 14'ers - pretty hard to beat. It does suck that California has the highest in the lower 48, since pretty much everything in Cali sucks (hopefully the wall will run the full length along the eastern edge of Cali    )

I can see two 14'ers from my upstairs window (longs and Pikes) though


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 1, 2017)

Fort Lewis?  That's like saying your're familiar with the mountains in CO because you've been to the Denver airport.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> It does suck that California has the highest in the lower 48, since pretty much everything in Cali sucks (hopefully the wall will run the full length along the eastern edge of Cali    )


Boo!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2017)

I said "generally"......  we flew over the other parts of the state in "choppers" a lot though


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 1, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> pretty much everything in Cali sucks (hopefully the wall will run the full length along the eastern edge of Cali    )


You watch that pretty mouth of yours or we're all moving to Denver.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 1, 2017)

YMZ PE said:


> You watch that *purty* mouth of yours or we're all moving to Denver.


Fixt.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2017)

LOL... "Bro..."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 17, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I spent some time at Fort Lewis so I am generally familiar with the area..
> 
> We have 53 14'ers - pretty hard to beat. It does suck that California has the highest in the lower 48, since pretty much everything in Cali sucks (hopefully the wall will run the full length along the eastern edge of Cali    )
> 
> I can see two 14'ers from my upstairs window (longs and Pikes) though


Actually, there are 54 official 14ers and 4 more un-official ones in CO.

https://www.14ers.com/


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 17, 2017)

Does anybody have a solid grasp on when headhunters became like 90% of LinkedIn users (or at least, "active" users)?  Most people I know have a LinkedIn account, but very few of them (including me) ever post, or even look it posts, on there.  I get a connection request from the odd college buddy or stalker from EB, but the VAST majority of connection requests, messages, and posts I see are from headhunters.  I'm not actively looking, and if I was, I'm fairly certain I wouldn't seek out a headhunter, so I ignore mosts messages and connection requests from them.  

A large recruitment firm out of England has called me on both my cell phone and work phone.  I don't accept the cell phone calls because I'm not sure how it would affect my bill accepting an overseas call, but I've accidentally picked up on some of the calls to work.  Once I realized who it was, I told them that it was unprofessional to contact me on a work phone and hung up on them.  Other firms and recruiters haven't been as annoying as the one from England, but I still get cold calls all the time from them.  it makes me want to somehow disable or close my LinkedIn account until I'm actively seeking a position.


----------



## SE_FL (Dec 17, 2017)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Does anybody have a solid grasp on when headhunters became like 90% of LinkedIn users (or at least, "active" users)?  Most people I know have a LinkedIn account, but very few of them (including me) ever post, or even look it posts, on there.  I get a connection request from the odd college buddy or stalker from EB, but the VAST majority of connection requests, messages, and posts I see are from headhunters.  I'm not actively looking, and if I was, I'm fairly certain I wouldn't seek out a headhunter, so I ignore mosts messages and connection requests from them.
> 
> it makes me want to somehow disable or close my LinkedIn account until I'm actively seeking a position.


You should definitely remove or hide your phone numbers. I don't see anyone with their cell phone listed unless they are job hunting.

You may need to change your privacy settings so that only people that know your email address can send you an invitation to connect.

I have over 400 contacts in LinkedIn and only one is a recruiter, so I don't see much activity with recruiters. Most of my activity feed is from a couple of engineers that are salespeople for large companies. Every once in a while I will "unfollow' someone if their posts are repetitive or too frequent for my taste. That allows us to stay connected but they don't show up on my feed. To do that you just click on one of their posts at the top right and unfollow. You can always re-follow them later.

Since I own my own business, I try to post online more frequently but I don't know if it results in any additional awareness.

I think most people I know use LinkedIn to get ahold of people in case they switch jobs and their phone dies. It may be important to have it, but you don't need to log in every week.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2017)

I wish linkedin would make a _delete all_ button for recruiters


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL... "Bro..."
> 
> View attachment 10636


So millennial!


----------

